# Board Updated - Please let me know if you experience bugs



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2007)

I just updated the board to VBulletin 3.68 Patch Level 1. The patch was released yesterday. Hopefully you should not experience any difference. If you experience any problems please report them here.

Here is a description of the Patch:


> vBulletin 3.6.8 Patch Level 1
> 
> This release is a patch to the 3.6.8 to fix a security issue reported to us this morning. Only 3.6.8 is affected by this issue. The only changes in this release are for this security issue.
> 
> ...


----------

